

Japan raises nuclear crisis alert level to that of Chernobyl - rhartsock
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42542906/ns/world_news-asiapacific/

======
abless
Worth noting: "The rating reflects the initial severity of the crisis not the
current situation which has seen radiation levels drop dramatically."

